# The Blitz



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Not a fish blitz..more like a kayaking blitz.

I hit the road at 4am on Saturday to meet some clients and make a 5am launch.

We set out in a mild wind, but there was no current--so there were only a few fish and all dinks.

After a while, the wind started honking and the water got semi sporty (as seen in a few pics).

Nonetheless, I pop a 20 inch speck that was every bit of 3lbs and my clients start picking off some 16 inchers or so.

I pack up, come home, swap boats and leave with the wife to chase some pups.

The wind had laid back out by this time.

We do fairly well in a short time with throwbacks and slots mixed together.

Come off the water and start heading home at 3pm when my phone rings and it's Jim Cooke, another client. I know the weather is going to H#ll in a hand basket through at least Thursday.

I know the man just got in town, because he is still unloading his truck.

But we work it out and decided to meet at 4:30.

Sooo-- I go home swap the boats out and go right back to meet him and his family.


We didn't whack anything all that hard, but they still left with 3 slots on the stringer.

I got home at 10pm.

Yeh.. it was brutal, but this is why I stay in the gym in my off/down time.

I was not sore and could've kept getting it...if I had needed to or more importantly.. had more daylight


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Purty work Rob.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Al,

I miss you and the rest of the AC..hopefully will hook up in the future.

Doubt I'll ever see Teo again now that he has a litter of kids running around

Here is that fat 20 inch trout


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Got to make hay while the sun shines. Nice.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Hardcore MFer. Great job, Rob!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

That 20 incher will taste good on the grill, drizzled on a little lemon juice, butter with some rice pilaf- yummm...


----------

